# Is this harness complete?



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, We're new to driving and looking for a harness. We found one, but I can't tell if it's missing something. Can you guys look at the picture and see if there might be something missing? And is it a must or optional? 
Thanks 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3315803409.bps.a.3093570986986&type=1&theater


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

From small pic on phone looks all there. I'd offer 150.00
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't see a neck strap for the breast collar, nor breeching. You would probably be happier with traces that buckle in at the breast collar....this one does not. 

It also may be Indian leather, which is the MOST horrible and unsafe material.

To use it with a marathon vehicle, it wil need new tugs, and that wrap style over girth will be a pain.

Nancy


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Think the breeching is in the second photo I looked at, and thought neck strap is in there too.

But would want to feel it before buying if it were me.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

it is all there except for a driving bit. Agree, it doesn't look like quality leather one would be happy with. For $250, you can buy a nice harness. I would pass for now and keep looking.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd kind of like to see it on a horse...that way it'd be easier to tell if something's missing.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I missed the second photo, sorry!

Yes, it is all there, but I still don't like the things I mentioned before, PLUS, the leather straps on the neck strap (instead of rings) are too close together, making them high on the neck....great if you have an upright hackney or saddlebred, but too high for almost every other breed. 

Nancy


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

do you know what the damage is to the blinkers? being honest they are not a good set of straps,and they are miles too dear


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

that's only my personal opinion,every body values things differently ,which is a good thing really or there would be no trade,there is an old saying we use over here ,LeT YOUR EYES BE YOUR JUDGE AND YOUR POCKET YOUR GUIDE


----------

